# Carefirst and 93306 with 26 modifier



## pdrgos (Apr 28, 2009)

Has anyone run across an issue with Carefirst not paying for reads on echos? I've tried sending them a copy of the AMA CPT 2009 where it states it can be billed with a 26 modifier, but they are still indicating we can not bill with a 26 modifier. 

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## farhiya (Apr 28, 2009)

*93306 payment*

I have a problem getting paid with Medicare for echoes CPT 93320 and 93325, I have tried billing with modifier 59 and still keep denying. Does anybody have a problem with Medicare paying Echoes?


----------



## pdrgos (Apr 28, 2009)

*Medicare 93306*

As of 2009 93306 includes 93320 and 93325.


----------

